
Shattering the Illusion - exupero
http://exupero.tumblr.com/post/12809017437/shattering-the-illusion#disqus_thread
======
apprendo
This connects well with the principle "Think big, act small, fail fast; learn
rapidly." Idealism/perfectionism does seem to be contrary to progress because
it keeps us from acting.

